# It's starting to get alittle easier....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I mean taking pictures of all three malts! :biggrin: Abbey's got a stupid look on her face, but hey, what are ya gonna do??





[attachment=51409:A_team_2...18_09_rs.jpg]



Who know where Tink was.......off guarding the perimeters of the property I suppose.... :blink: 


Do you like this one?
[attachment=51410:A_team_6...18_09_rs.jpg]


I can't stop taking pictures of this girl, I'm sorry....
[attachment=51411:Ava_4_18_09.jpg]


It's gorgeous out today!!!! Close to 80 degrees, and if Arch's leg wasn't hurting, we would have been walking around the neighborhood. Have a great day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They look so sweet together.......just beautiful pics Pat!!!! I love the last one of Ava.......just gorgeous!!!! Don't you just love looking at her??? Darling face!!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Abbey looks a little disgruntled :angry: ....Archie is going with the flow (even thought he poor guy is in pain)...and Ava...well......she looks like the happiest cuddliest girl around...I just LOVE her!! :wub: :wub: 

Surprisingly it was a gorgeous day here too! (for a change!)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

they all look wonderful...Ava is just the sweetest :wub:


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

aww they are so precious!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very sweet pics, Pat! It looks like little Ava has just made her way right into the middle of it all. :tender:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Aw Pat they all look incredible!!! It looks like Ms. Ava always was meant to be right there with Archie and Abbey.
The 3 A's are just too cute. Ava is really a beautiful little girl and Archie and Abbey look like the best big brother and sister.

Just love your pics!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They all look adorable! I would put that last picture of Ava in your siggy it's much prettier. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Great job Pat, at getting them all together and looking awesome at the same time!! That Ava is so ridiculously swoonworthy! It takes me about ten minutes to look at each one of her photos. *SIGH* :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

You've got one cute group on your hands. Personally I love the look on Abbey's face.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the group pictures!!!! :wub: :wub: 

I think we live very close to each other, because everytime you metion how the weather is where you live, I swear it is exactly the same here where I live. LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What cuties!! I know, the weather was awesome today!! Bonnie and I just spent a couple hours at her favorite Chinese restaurant, enjoying the weather.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, I just looked at the pictures I had posted - it looks like the same picture of all three,doesn't it. :HistericalSmiley: I'll have to check that out......


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat your babies are just gorgeous. They always look so clean.....what is your secret?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are beautiful...all three of them, just a delight.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are all gorgeous!!! And, I'm with Pat - they are always so clean and white - what is your secret????

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 19 2009, 04:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764711


> They are all gorgeous!!! And, I'm with Pat - they are always so clean and white - what is your secret????
> 
> Linda[/B]



My secret?? I usually take pictures on bath day.... :brownbag: ... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope these are alittle different, I'd feel so stupid posting the same pictures over and over, LOL

[attachment=51436:A_team_4_18_09_rs.jpg]
[attachment=51435:A_team_3...18_09_rs.jpg] 

of course, I take like 50 pictures at a sitting....it is confusing


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 18 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764493


> I can't stop taking pictures of this girl, I'm sorry....[/B]


* :angry: yeaahh!! :duh oh: 
you better feel sorry!!!*


* cause it is really hard looking at that pic and not beeing able to cuddle and kiss that sweety :wub2: :yahoo: 


your 3 babies model so nicely. wonderful. adorable!!!
:wub2: :wub: :wub2:*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The A's are looking lovely as usual. I think little Ava is getting ready to be a supermodel. She always poses so nicely. Big hugs to all of them.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

they are so cute! well done on getting them all to sit together long enough lol


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Cute pics, they are all so cute :wub: , Abbey looks at little annoyed in the first pic LOL..

Beautiful pics :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh I just love them all. It was so nice here today - I think it might have even hit 65!!!! Of course, my poor body hurts now since we did yard work all day and its the first time I have had to use certain muscles since last fall  Need to have a few glasses of wine and continue looking at your beautiful babies and then maybe I will feel better


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

3 precious, sweet, little dolls!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

A-Team is simply darling!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Lil Miss Ava is an adorable addition!!! :yes: :heart:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What an adorable pic of the three of them :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:dothewave: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Sigh.......:wub: :wub: :wub: They are so adorable!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful fluffs Pat. They look so loved.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Pat, you did a great job taking pics of the bunch! They look great :wub2:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: sweet photos :wub:


----------

